# Does anyone know anything about this breeder?



## Musik

Does anyone know anything about Tigerlily Havanese in Denton, TX? We're thinking about geting from this breeder, and just wanted to make sure...

http://www.tigerlilyhavanese.com/


----------



## Havtahava

Yes. Several of the Texas breeders will know her even better than I.

All you asked is if anyone knows her, but as with recommendations/cautions with any breeder, make sure she is willing to divulge information about the parents (registered names, links to the health testing on both of them, etc.).


----------



## anneks

I met the breeder at the National Specialty. I really loved one of her dogs that was there showing with his owners. I think as with any breeder, follow the recommendations listed on this forum regarding gathering information to make an informed decision. Good luck in your search and congrats on becomming a new hav owner.


----------



## irnfit

Her dogs are impressive looking and their pedigrees are very nice. But you should check to see what their testing shows.


----------



## Penny Throop

Hi I'm a new Havanese Mom. I almost purchased a puppy from her this past fall. The puppy had a fairly pronounced underbite and my vet encouraged me to wait. His concern was that sometimes this can be a signal that there might be more serious health issues. She was very fair in our dealings. I agree with the other postings to check the parents health backgrounds, consult with other knowledgible Havanese owners and your vet. Hope this helps


----------



## Havtahava

Penny, did he say what health concerns might go along with an underbite? Many breeds purposely have underbites, so I'd like to hear more on what this could be.


----------



## windfallhavs

I met this breeder also at the national and she seemed very nice and had some very pretty dogs. I would also like to know what health issues are associated with an underbite, I have never heard of this before nor have any of my vets...so if there is some medical research linking an underbite to health issues, I would be very interested in reading more about it.


----------



## Penny Throop

This conversation occurred over 6 months ago - I don't remember if he mentioned any specific linked genetic abnormalities and I wouldn't want to guess. All I remember was that he cautioned me about the possibility of genetic problems in a breed that is supposed to have a scissor bite and doesn't. I never bothered to do any research in to this myself as it seemed unnecessary at that point. The breeder had others interested in the same pup and I just chose to wait until another puppy was available.


----------



## Havtahava

Penny, if you get the chance to ask him again, would you? I'd like to hear it. Honestly, I'm having trouble thinking your veterinarian would deserve much of your credibility, but I also know that I don't have any veterinary training, so if he can share something with some background to it, I'd really like to know about it. It is good for all of us to keep learning.


----------



## Dududududydud

Is this breeder still breeding and if so when are their business days?


----------



## krandall

Dududududydud said:


> Is this breeder still breeding and if so when are their business days?





Dududududydud said:


> Is this breeder still breeding and if so when are their business days?


\Well, since their website listed a litter in April 2021, it certainly looks current to me. Why don't you contact them? I don't think anyone here could tell you when they are likely available to talk to people.


----------

